# bathroom color?



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

I would find a floor tile that is lighter but blends well with the existing tile. With that, you can make the wall colors either light or dark. If you make them light, like a light gray, you can use accents like your towels and such darker and catch the blueish in the tiles.


----------



## charles01 (Jan 22, 2009)

Maybe try a splash of black in the bathroom as sponge painting, not too much you want to see the gold. You could also use black fixtures or towels and rug. The leopard print sounds great in the bedroom and then you could add black pillows.


----------

